# Gothic 3 - Entscheidung in Bakaresh



## Gajeza (12. November 2006)

Ich bin gerade in Bakaresh, und da hat man ja die Möglichkeit, mit den Nomaden die Stadt zu überfallen. Jedoch hat mich im Tempel schon der Tazgir oder wie der heißt, angesprochen und mir das Liedchen von den überfallenen Städten gesungen.
Jetzt bin ich unsicher, ob ich Bakaresh überfallen soll, da ich ja noch na Ishtar will.


----------



## APinkerton (12. November 2006)

*AW: Entscheidung*



			
				Gajeza am 12.11.2006 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin gerade in Bakaresh, und da hat man ja die Möglichkeit, mit den Nomaden die Stadt zu überfallen. Jedoch hat mich im Tempel schon der Tazgir oder wie der heißt, angesprochen und mir das Liedchen von den überfallenen Städten gesungen.
> Jetzt bin ich unsicher, ob ich Bakaresh überfallen soll, da ich ja noch na Ishtar will.



Ja, ich glaub jeder hat irgendwie Probleme damit.

Tatsache ist, du kannst entweder ein radikaler Orkliebhaber sein oder ein radikaler Orkhasser.

Soll heißen, wenn du nicht dazu bereit bist ein paar Rebellen und sogar Wassermagier zu töten, kommst du nicht nach Ishtar rein. Bei worldofgothic.de gibts so eine Rufsammelliste, und ohne ein oder zwei Wassermagier zu killen kommt man nie auf 75%..... was solls.

Also mein Tipp an dich: Außer, dass du ordentlich Cash kriegst, gibts nichts gutes an dieser Revolution. Meine Erfahrung mit den Revolten in der WÜSTE (nur da) sind schlecht, da ich bisher immer allein kämpfen musste und die anderen schauten zu, und danach sind die Städte nie so geil verändert mit Rebellen überall und so Veränderungen, sondern bleibt eher ein "Ghost Town".
Außerdem darfst du glaub ich in der Wüste nur eine Stadt überfallen, bevor die Assasinen anfangen dich zu hassen...

Aber die Entscheidung liegt bei dir....Entscheider (okok, ich hab zuviel gespielt    )

 AP


----------



## Gajeza (12. November 2006)

*AW: Entscheidung*

Als ich in Bakaresh die Schatzkammer gesehen habe, habe ich ganz feuchte Finger bekommen.^^

Spaß bei Seite: Das ist ja mal wieder Scheiße. Ich hab doch kein Bock, Verbündete zu töten.
Wie isses denn in Bakaresh? Gibts da viel zu holen, viele Aufträge etc.(bitte keinen Spoiler)


----------



## APinkerton (14. November 2006)

*AW: Entscheidung*



			
				Gajeza am 12.11.2006 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich in Bakaresh die Schatzkammer gesehen habe, habe ich ganz feuchte Finger bekommen.^^
> 
> Spaß bei Seite: Das ist ja mal wieder Scheiße. Ich hab doch kein Bock, Verbündete zu töten.
> Wie isses denn in Bakaresh? Gibts da viel zu holen, viele Aufträge etc.(bitte keinen Spoiler)



Es gibt ein paar nette Aufträge, die Arena dort ist auch ganz lustig. Netter Zeitvertreib....
Und im Tempel gibts jede Menge Kisten mit wertvollem sh*t drin. Auch Questtruhen. Also mit "Rausreden" im Petto kannst du da auch alles klauen, wieder ein Gegenargument für die Revolution.

AP

Achja, wieso fragst du nach Bakaresh??! Du bist doch anscheinend schon da.


----------



## Gajeza (14. November 2006)

*AW: Entscheidung*



			
				APinkerton am 14.11.2006 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Gajeza am 12.11.2006 22:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ach Sry, mein natürlich Ishtar. Ich hab grad 13 Rufpunkte bei den Assassinen, also noch weit entfernt von den 75%(oder erreicht man das schnell) und ich hab keinen Bock die ganzen Wassermagier zu killen. Sonst wüsste ich aber auch gar nicht, wie ich den Ruf zambekommen soll.
Kann man von Ishtar auch profitieren, wenn man es überfällt? Wie ist das mit dem Zweihandkampf, kann man den noch lernen etc.?


----------



## machbetmachallabett (14. November 2006)

*AW: Entscheidung*



			
				Gajeza am 14.11.2006 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> APinkerton am 14.11.2006 17:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du meinst den Zwei Schwerter Kampf. Wenn du Ishtar überfällst, kannst du die hohe Stufe nicht lernen, da der dazu benötigte Lehrer das eitliche gesegnet hat. Die erste Stufe kann aber jeder lernen (in Ben Erai (bin mir nicht sicher ob das Ben Erai ist, aber auf jedenfall die Stadt mit der großen Mine in dem Berg. Die Stadt ist in der Nähe vom Sumpfkrautmonopol Lago), dort bei dem Kerl, der den Zugang zur Mine bewacht). Verschiedene Nomadenlager überfallen bringt viel Assasinen Ruf und dann noch die Wassermagier töten (jeder 3 Rufpkte). Dann müsstest du es ziemlich schnell haben.


----------



## Gajeza (14. November 2006)

*AW: Entscheidung*

Zweihandkampf? Wie verwirrt bin ich in letzter Zeit nur...?

Also die Wassermagier umzubringen liegt mir nicht, Nomadenlager kenne ich auch nur wenige, und in denen, die ich kenne, halten sich die Wassermagier auf.
Lohnen sich die zweite und die letze Stufe des Doppel-Schwert-Kampfstils?
Wenn ich die Assassinen in den Städten jetzt angreifen würde, wie ist es dann eigentlich mit den Artefakten, ist es dann noch (gut) möglich, an die Tempelschlüssel ranzukommen, da ja viele Händler und Assassinen die Schlüssel in ihrem Besitz wissen.


----------



## APinkerton (15. November 2006)

*AW: Entscheidung*



			
				Gajeza am 14.11.2006 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Zweihandkampf? Wie verwirrt bin ich in letzter Zeit nur...?
> 
> Also die Wassermagier umzubringen liegt mir nicht, Nomadenlager kenne ich auch nur wenige, und in denen, die ich kenne, halten sich die Wassermagier auf.
> Lohnen sich die zweite und die letze Stufe des Doppel-Schwert-Kampfstils?
> Wenn ich die Assassinen in den Städten jetzt angreifen würde, wie ist es dann eigentlich mit den Artefakten, ist es dann noch (gut) möglich, an die Tempelschlüssel ranzukommen, da ja viele Händler und Assassinen die Schlüssel in ihrem Besitz wissen.




Besorg dir lieber erst die Artefakte. In Mora Sul zum Beispiel wirst du auf die Händler angewiesen sein für die Tempelschlüssel. Die Revoltionen laufen dir schon nicht weg.

Also ich war grad in Ishtar.. Und ich muss sagen, verpassen tut man nicht viel. Ist ne Stadt wie jede andere. Sieht schön aus, die Musik dort ist auch geil, die Aufträge auch, aber es ist nichts Besonderes, außer dass du Meister mit 2 Schwertern werden kannst. Ich dachte dort gibt es ein Katana zu holen für das Meisterschwert...aber das gibts da nicht.

Und da ist natürlich Zuben. Und der ist der Gegenspieler vom König, also kann man schon was gewisses erwarten. 

So gesehen kannst du Ishtar auch gleich überfallen, wenn du willst, und die Schatzkammer plündern. Aber die Entscheidung liegt bei dir........Entscheider   

AP


----------



## Gajeza (17. November 2006)

*AW: Entscheidung*

Ja, so werd ichs machen.
Wie ist das nochmal mit den Artefakten? Liegen die auf der ganzen Welt verstreut oder nur in Varrant?


----------



## APinkerton (17. November 2006)

*AW: Entscheidung*



			
				Gajeza am 17.11.2006 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, so werd ichs machen.
> Wie ist das nochmal mit den Artefakten? Liegen die auf der ganzen Welt verstreut oder nur in Varrant?




Hauptsächlich in der Wüste. Da findest du 3 von 5. Die anderen 2 sind im Mittelland. Ich weiß ja nicht wieviel ich sagen darf...

 AP


----------

